

Does your social class determine your online social network? - edw519
http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/science/10/13/social.networking.class/index.html?eref=rss_topstories

======
aazeemazhar
yeah. Myspace is the bottom of the tree. Facebook middle. ASW absurdly high
end.

